# Live at 5pm



## Marier (Feb 10, 2013)

thats me for the past 13 days had saline  Going to Insulin at 5pm tonight  fair excited   
Marie


----------



## gail1 (Feb 10, 2013)

good luck..


----------



## trophywench (Feb 10, 2013)

Ooooh - any second now in the Marier household a momentous event will take place as Marie swaps the reservoir in her pump ........ further news follows .......


----------



## pgcity (Feb 10, 2013)

Hope it goes well


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 10, 2013)

....good luck!


----------



## ch1ps (Feb 10, 2013)

Best of luck


----------



## Steff (Feb 10, 2013)

Hope the first 43 mins have been ok x 

Good luck


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 10, 2013)

We are all sitting on the edge of our seats !  Hope it goes well


----------



## Marier (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry friends just never got back to telling you all how it went  txtn other 3 ladies who on course with  n  phone just never stoppd anyway 

5pm  BG  9.8 had T   at 6 
7pm  BG 13.1 
8PM   BG  10.1
9PM   BG  9.8
10 PM   BG  9.1  decide  not to correct  was happy to have that as bedtime reading   but test during nigt  Howver   testd again at 10.30 pm  BG  5.4 SO have had  1 ginger nut biscuit   cabs  7.4  not had any insulin  n off to bed  see what were like  during night  and in am 
x


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2013)

Well on the assumption you are still with us this morning !!  I wouldn't worry too much at the mo, running a bit high.  It will be a few days before you get your old long-acting out of your system and only after that can you start to basal test and make some sense out of it.

You can of course, correct CONSERVATIVELY pre meals and the biscuit was good, you ought to be aiming for 7-8.ish at bedtime to begin with until you are pretty sure your overnights are good.

How exciting, I remember feeling REALLY daring going to bed with a 5. something for the first time ever!


----------



## Phil65 (Feb 11, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Well on the assumption you are still with us this morning !!  I wouldn't worry too much at the mo, running a bit high.  It will be a few days before you get your old long-acting out of your system and only after that can you start to basal test and make some sense out of it.
> 
> You can of course, correct CONSERVATIVELY pre meals and the biscuit was good, you ought to be aiming for 7-8.ish at bedtime to begin with until you are pretty sure your overnights are good.
> 
> How exciting, I remember feeling REALLY daring going to bed with a 5. something for the first time ever!



.....still scares me!


----------



## pgcity (Feb 11, 2013)

Great start. You will get more confident once your basal is sorted


----------



## Marier (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks all  had a good day at course   and all ready for tommr


----------



## Marier (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Guys thats me done Basal test last few aft  from 12 /6pm and im as steady as a rock 6.1 6.4 6.3 6.0 6.1 6.1  had last day on course today  kinda sad to come away would loved to of gone back nxt week.  Going to do temp basal  when out for walk tommr  give it a go anyway Hope you are all doing good 
Marie


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2013)

Marier said:


> Hi Guys thats me done Basal test last few aft  from 12 /6pm and im as steady as a rock 6.1 6.4 6.3 6.0 6.1 6.1  had last day on course today  kinda sad to come away would loved to of gone back nxt week.  Going to do temp basal  when out for walk tommr  give it a go anyway Hope you are all doing good
> Marie



That's fantastic Marie! Well done you - enjoy your walk with your new 'friend'!


----------



## Marier (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanx Northy  My new friend is called Data


----------



## pgcity (Feb 15, 2013)

Great name to go with the great numbers.


----------



## Marier (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ch1ps (Feb 16, 2013)

Marier said:


> Hi Guys thats me done Basal test last few aft  from 12 /6pm and im as steady as a rock 6.1 6.4 6.3 6.0 6.1 6.1  had last day on course today  kinda sad to come away would loved to of gone back nxt week.  Going to do temp basal  when out for walk tommr  give it a go anyway Hope you are all doing good
> Marie



Brilliant results, sounds like you have really taken to the pump well!


----------



## Marier (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok had my walk reduced Basal  _ 10 %  at 10.50am BG 11.0  Set of for  30 min walk 11.20 am  BG on arrival  30 min ltr  7.0  Home again  lunch 12.50 pm  BG 6.4 had tomato cuppa soup n low fat yogurt had correct carbs   2.55pm  Hypo  BG 3.6  was it the  drop still ffrom walk ?


----------



## Marier (Feb 16, 2013)

had correct carbs for breakfast  40 grm fruit n fibre    34 cps  

If it was walk what do i do  as cant remeber  what was said at class 
thanx Guys


----------



## trophywench (Feb 16, 2013)

ROFL - exercise can affect you for up to 48 hours Marie !

You should have left the TBR on for several hours after the walk at least.  I can't tell you how long or anything - no idea as we are all different.  I'd have reduced my meal bolus by 10% too.

Usually if I were to walk for an hour in the morning, and not go too far or too fast, I'd probably be OK pre bed.

But if I walk in the pm, the TBR and reduced bolus will stay on till bedtime.

You just have to play till you get it right, so it';s important to record all this in your pump diary so you can look see what you did last time and consider if you need to change what you did.


----------



## Marier (Feb 16, 2013)

thank you  yup after thinking this aft   should of tryd  longer than  1hr  Had  another hypo at 5.40  before dinner at 6  again BG 3.5


----------

